# Bontrager Duster Laufräder / (trek remedy)



## -zapp- (9. August 2011)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...aeder-laufrad-satz-qr15-mavic-veltec/34465462


----------



## david99 (9. August 2011)

wie immer funzt der link nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zapp- (9. August 2011)

jetzt aber


----------



## david99 (9. August 2011)

nö... du hast nur den text geändert, nich den link... bei den anderen dasselbe


----------



## -zapp- (9. August 2011)

verdammt. jetzt aber


----------



## david99 (9. August 2011)

jo nu gehts


----------

